# I think I need a change...Cinny too



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

It sounds like you are not happy at your current place. I would want to move too! I wish you were close to me, I really need horsey friends. Good luck making the right decision.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! I would give my 30 days and move...Where are you state wise...I charge 250.00 full care with indoor and trails,matted stalls...not a super fancy place but nice.so im also wondering why it would cost them 250 to hire someone just to feed?Also if they people are cool,maybe you could make some arrangment with another person(boarder) to due a chore exchange(you feed this day ill do the next )or something similar.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

You could also pay someone at the barn who is already getting hay to truck it in for you. I'm quite sure someone might be willing.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sure it will work out. I have been emailing back and forth with someone who is already there and I think things will be good. She's actually excited for me to move there and she's never even met me! I also found out that Cin's previous owner trailers out to those trails and to borrow the arena so now she's excited too. The more time passes, the more I am feeling that this is the right move.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd definitely move. And if you don't know where to get hay maybe talk to some people who already board there. See if you can split hay costs to have enough for both your horses delivered as I'm guessing any current boarder already knows hay people.


----------



## SunshineofmyLife (Jan 24, 2011)

I would definitely move - we were in the same position and were so happy to get out of there! But, I would definitely resolve the hay/feeding issues before moving. Do they have a place to store your hay? I'd try to work out an agreement with another boarder to feed but there will come a time when neither one of you can make it, and you need to be prepared for that.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds like you're making the right decision!!

I can't STAND snobby horse people... usually people that are snobby don't treat their horses very well. I'd love to find someone to pal around and do horsey things with, too, so I feel your pain! Sounds like you'll be much happier at this new barn.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, you will be sooo much happier to be with people like that. I felt really out of place when I was at this fance dressage barn and all these people riding with a heavy Tutonic style. Was so fancy I swear they had Perrier for the wash rack water (just kidding). Now we are all just folks who help each other out and keep an eye on each other's horses. 
Hopefully, you will meet someone who will share stall duties (trade off) and the food delivery, too. Good Luck. Cinny will be much happier too.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys...and I have another assurance that it's the right move...everything is falling into place.

My current barn says there is a waiting list for the indoor stalls so if Cinny moves out by Feb 1st I don't have to pay for the 30 days as it says in the lease because she doesn't think it's fair when she will have somebody else in the stall the day Cinny moves out.

I found a wonderful hay personn with some nice quality hay that will deliver, she is bringing 25 bales on Friday. I just have to figure out how I'm going to get them from the truck into the feed shelter by myself ha ha.

If I'm sick or something the stable will feed/clean Cin for 5 dollars a day extra. BUT I also found a girl there who is working with one of the trainers and has done 4 h and been with horses most of her life who is willing to muck/feed a few nights a week for riding privileges. She's a little young, but I know some of the young ones can still handle themselves well so I am meeting her either this weekend or next week to make sure she can handle Cin and his green ways. I think Cin would LOVE to have a kid love on him and ride him the way a kid does...just free and fun. Plus maybe she will kind of get my daughter a big more motivated.

I have someone to trailer him Friday if she falls through the BO where I am at said she would be happy to trailer him on Saturday.

The only thing left is bedding. Everyone buys there own,there are some people that swear by the pelleted shavings, others say to get the corn cob..regular shaving are easy to come by too but don't last as long. Sigh....decisions decisions.

And, I met the most wonderful trainer there to work with Cin and me. She does dressage with Gypsy Vanners, can you believe that?? She already has us lined up for shows and she hasn't even worked with us yet ha ha. I kept telling her how green Cin is but she said he'll get there. I did email her my most recent vid of us riding though, just so she can back out if she wants lol. And she costs half as much as the trainer I've been working with.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

That sounds great! Glad it is all working out for you!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

So happy for you and Cin! When it's the right decision everything seems to effortlessly fall into place. Keep us updated on how you make out at the new place. (_though I did get a good evil giggle from the "ponee posse")_

Best wishes for you !


----------



## CelticAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well for you! That's great when the stars align like that.

Training with your horse shouldn't be stressful in a bad way and it sounds like you've had more then enough stress at your current barn. I could rant on and on about spoiled kids but in the end, it's their parents that are to blame most of the time. I am very fortunate that the kids at our stable are kind and polite and have learned well from the adults how to properly behave at the stable. They help each other with chores and tacking up horses and actually listen (mostly) to the adults.

I'm happy you and Cin are on to bigger and better things!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay, Cinny survived the move to his new home despite the fact that an evil big red truck with flashing lights screamed at him and tried to eat him while he was in the trailer.

He also likes his new neighbor, Jet so much, that he shared his food with him. I mean actually got a heaping mouth full, walked over to where Jet had his head hanging over and then let Jet grab some from him. They also nuzzle and there has yet to be any squealing or stamping. It's almost as if they have always been lifelong friends. This was only an hour or so after putting him in his new stall.

Life is good in the new Stable.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Yay!!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So glad to hear this Cinny! Get back to the fun of horses...I betcha Cinny's transformation will be amazing! And yours will be too!


----------

